# Replication Error (Apache Options)



## Beme (15. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

beim ändern der optionalen Apache-Options von einem Web bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung ins Log:


```
Replication failed. Error: (web_domain) in mysql server: (xyz.test.de) You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
            Order allow,deny
            Deny from all
      ' at line 1 # SQL: REPLACE INTO web_domain (`domain_id`,`sys_userid`,`sys_groupid`,`sys_perm_user`,`sys_perm_group`,`sys_perm_other`,`server_id`,`ip_address`,`domain`,`type`,`parent_domain_id`,`vhost_type`,`document_root`,`system_user`,`system_group`,`hd_quota`,`traffic_quota`,`cgi`,`ssi`,`suexec`,`errordocs`,`is_subdomainwww`,`subdomain`,`php`,`redirect_type`,`redirect_path`,`ssl`,`ssl_state`,`ssl_locality`,`ssl_organisation`,`ssl_organisation_unit`,`ssl_country`,`ssl_request`,`ssl_cert`,`ssl_bundle`,`ssl_action`,`stats_password`,`apache_directives`,`active`) VALUES ('5','1','2','riud','ru','','3','*','xyz.test.de','vhost','0','name','/var/www/clients/client1/web5','web5','client1','3000','0','n','n','n','1','1','none','no','','','n','','','','','','','','','','','    <Directory /var/www/xyz222.test.de/web>
Options MultiViews Indexes
DirectoryIndex index
AllowOverride None
        <Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
            Order allow,deny
            Deny from all
            Allow from none
        </Files>
    </Directory>
','y')
15.09.2009-00:25 - ERROR - Error in Replication, changes were not processed.
```
Der mag also die eckigen oder geschweiften Klammern nicht. 
Der Fehler tritt bei mir in einer 3.0.1.4-Umgebung mit Multiserversetup und ausgelagertem MySQL-Server auf.

Unter 3.0.1.3 hats ohne Multi-Server-Setup noch funktioniert. 

Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2009)

Ok, hab es im Bugtracker hinzugefügt.


----------

